# Chocolate lab mix puppy. . . any ideas on what type of mix?



## tamarazela (Mar 30, 2009)

Meet Skeeter! He is a 4 month old chocolate labrador mix, weighing in @ 25 lbs currently. He is definitely a mix and he appears smaller than an average 4 month lab. If you have any ideas on what he could be mixed with let me know! So far I have guessed Shepherd, Husky, Pointer, and many others. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Something in his face makes me think maybe Border Collie or Aussie?


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

He looks a bit like my hershey did as a puppy, but less hairy. Hershey went through several stages of growth before he grew into what would be his final adult appearance. When your puppy is an adult you'll be able to have a better guess.


----------

